# 7 1/2 month Standard Poodle



## joshdo7 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hello.
My spoo is 7 1/2 month old today. 
but he is only standing at around 23~24" tall..!!
I remember reading some old post that they stop growing after 8month.. I really wanted 28"+.. 
did anyone experience their poodle to have growth spurt after 8month..?
How tall were your pups when they were around 7 1/2 to 8month?

THank you.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Happy birthday Sky! Standard poodles don't stop growing until they are about 18 months to 2 years old and are fully mature at 3. My Billy was 27 inches when I got him at 8 months and is now pushing 29 inches at 18 months,so I'm sure your pup has got a bit more growing to do as yet. Having them spayed or neutered earlier apparantly can also make them grow taller as all the energy used up in hormone control as such can be put into growing,but I don't know how true this is,I have read it.


----------



## Constance (Jun 4, 2013)

Coco is nearly 9 months and small for a standard. Good to hear they keep growing. We will love her however tall she is,but I hope she gets a little taller!


----------



## Constance (Jun 4, 2013)

I just measured Coco. she wiggled around a bit but appears to be 24" tall.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I'd say he will grow a couple more inches... But just wanted to add that I'm totally against spaying/neutering early for "looks".... 

I would absolutely do a lot of reading about spaying/neutering timing, and the health concerns, because looks are not as important as health. 

I think if you're poodle end up 25-26 inches that's a good size, too much bigger than that is "out of the ordinary" which could mean health problems, like hip dysplasia... Who knows what ? They are not supposed to be too much bigger than that....Like Great Danes?

And the bigger the dog "statistically" the shorter life it may have. 

Be happy with your baby whatever size ... He will be a good size poodle  

Mine are 26 inches and they look huge, the more hair the bigger they look and I can still carry them in my arms if need be!  
On the second picture... My husband is 6'3'' and the dogs are only 26" don't they look huge?  you'll be fine 



















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Standard poodles really are not suppose to be super large. Larger they are, the more stress that puts on their joints and higher risk of health problems. My girl is only 39 lbs at 21 months old. I'm not sure how tall. But being a show dog, she is the perfect height and well proportioned. She does lean towards the smaller end of the normal height range for a female.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

hunny518 said:


> Standard poodles really are not suppose to be super large. Larger they are, the more stress that puts on their joints and higher risk of health problems.
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ditto!

We're you specifically looking for a large poodle?


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

The show breeders in the UK are definitely trying to breed smaller standards for showing. I don't know how tall Ricky(the black standard who just won Crufts) is but my Billy would be too tall to show successfully now I think. More important than size is that they have the exemplary standard poodle temperament,we can't ever predict exactly how big or small they will be,but as long as they are all in proportion it doesn't matter.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Lou said:


> I'd say he will grow a couple more inches... But just wanted to add that I'm totally against spaying/neutering early for "looks"....
> 
> I would absolutely do a lot of reading about spaying/neutering timing, and the health concerns, because looks are not as important as health.
> 
> ...










When I said that neutering or spaying early can affect growth I didn't mean you should do that for that reason. You should never spay or neuter before doing a lot of reasearch and I personally wouldn't want to do either much before about 10/11 months. Think they need to mature a bit first. I just meant that I had read that doing this can affect growth.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

The hormones that disappear with neutering are responsible for closing the epiphyseal (plates) cartilage at the end of the long bones. When that closes, growth stops in those bones. What makes them taller and lankier is that there are no hormones so they keep growing. They get taller but not as heavy boned, more lanky, not beefed up looking. I'd much prefer a stronger, well boned dog and will never neuter early again, as I did with my Doberman.

There is lots of information about the detriments of neutering early. Bone insufficiency or density is affected. Bone cancer is more common in early neutered dogs. So do your research before neutering.

Standard Poodles (and Dobermans too) are not suppose to be a large breed dog. They're a medium dog. They're more agile, quick and athletic imo when they're medium in size.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Carrie-e said:


> When I said that neutering or spaying early can affect growth I didn't mean you should do that for that reason. You should never spay or neuter before doing a lot of reasearch and I personally wouldn't want to do either much before about 10/11 months. Think they need to mature a bit first. I just meant that I had read that doing this can affect growth.



I know dear, I didn't mean that directed at you , just wanted to mention it  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## joshdo7 (Nov 23, 2013)

thank you guys for the replies!
Yes I love him no matter the height, but few inches taller wouldn't hurt 
plus a month ago he had worms that we dewormed, so was worrying they affected his growth spurt by consuming all the nutrient from the food..

He is not neutered yet; I'm waiting until 11month~12month after all the researching.
I'm thinking of switching his food to high protein formula to encourage the height and muscle growth. Anybody have an experience?
RIght now I feed him Costco's kirkland lamb food mixed with Blue Buffalo WIlderness Puppy food.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Why do you want to encourge height? He will grow to what he is genetically designed to grow to, unless you intervene by early neutering and in that case you could very well end up with a very very long legged dog whose croup is higher than his shoulders. I've seen many pictures of Spoos like that and every one was neutered young. Personally, I'd wait until about 18 months to neuter as at a year they are still growing and not mature. If you wanted a BIG BIG dog then perhaps a Wolfhound or Borzoi would have suited you best?

And he does not, should not be on puppy food. Adult food formula is much better, again because of growth reasons.


----------



## mother4 (Jun 8, 2014)

Hey Carrie-e, 
What's happened with your Sky's growth? I'm exactly where you were with my 71/2 month old standard, wondering how much more he'll grow, etc - he must be over a year now, right?


----------



## mother4 (Jun 8, 2014)

Oops, I meant you, joshdo!


----------

